# New Territories, yes or no?



## harold1 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi there, I am moving from Shanghai to Hong Kong and want to see where to live.
My work is on Causeway Bay. I'd like to live on HK island but prices are high and apps are small.

I am wondering if the New Territories are an alternative. If so which area and can I do that without a car, just making use of public transport?

Thanks in advance to everyone who can advice me there.

Harold


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

harold1 said:


> Hi there, I am moving from Shanghai to Hong Kong and want to see where to live.
> My work is on Causeway Bay. I'd like to live on HK island but prices are high and apps are small.
> 
> I am wondering if the New Territories are an alternative. If so which area and can I do that without a car, just making use of public transport?
> ...


New Territories is a good place to start. If your work is in Causeway Bay, why not consider places like Sha Tin and Tai Po? These two new towns have good rail links to Kowloon and also with the MTR (Metro) which could take you to Causeway Bay.


----------



## harold1 (Apr 20, 2016)

HKG3 said:


> New Territories is a good place to start. If your work is in Causeway Bay, why not consider places like Sha Tin and Tai Po? These two new towns have good rail links to Kowloon and also with the MTR (Metro) which could take you to Causeway Bay.


Thanks a lot!


----------

